# Win10 PC - scrolling photos lost from screen save



## eutyxus (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi ,
Recently for no obvious reason, my personal photos that used to scroll through my screen when the computer went on "screen save" have disappeared and instead I have a completely black screen except for the small (Font approx 10) white text saying "There are no pictures in Libraries\Pictures".

Have tried a couple of fixes suggested by Windows site to delete and restore Libraries but no success.
Help please?



Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3220 CPU @ 3.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8085 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 145 GB (70 GB Free); E: 151 GB (64 GB Free); F: 149 GB (17 GB Free); H: 931 GB (347 GB Free);
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., H61M-S2PV REV 2.2
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Well I would say that they have been deleted.
Have you Opened File Explorer and browsed to this folder to see what is in there?

Also I see that you used the Library path, are they on your machine that you control, or some else's machine?

Why is your Antivirus disabled?


----------



## eutyxus (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Dave. Your answer helped me see what WAS happening - even though the pics were not deleted.
You helped me realise the path, "Libraries\Pictures" had been lost in the Screen Saver (no idea how/why). But rather than trying to re-instate it by re-constructing the Folders, I eventually found the Link for modifying the screen saver (had tried to find it and failed earlier ... these functions so much more buried in Win8/10!)
Once I:
Rt-Clicked Desktop> Personalise> Background> Personalisation> Lock Screen> then scrolled down below the fold and found Screen Saver Settings ... it was a cinch.
Works like a dream now. Thanks for your help.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

DaveA said:


> Why is your Antivirus disabled?


DaveA - I believe that there is a bug in the Tech Guy Utility. It also says my Antivirus is disabled, but it certainly is not.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes, I thought that it was fixed, but even mine is listed as disabled.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## eutyxus (Nov 26, 2016)

Well I am using AVG antivirus but the Windows security page acknowledges it is the Virus scanner in use and shows the AVG is working.


----------

